# Barbara



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

Named after the character in Beetlejuice, Barbara stands 7'3 feet tall. 

























http://sliverofdarkness.blogspot.com/


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

ha! I LOVE THIS! You totally nailed the look!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! She's gorgeous!

Yep, what Bentneedle said, too


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice creation Sliver! I love the look of it. Beetlejuice is an old favorite with many great characters. Thanks for keeping it alive.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks great. You can't go wrong with Beetlejuice. What did you use to make her tongue?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh my gosh, thats so cool, what a great job creating that character!!


----------



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Spooky1,

For the tongue I used wire to get the curves, covered that with masking tape, then covered the whole thing with whole lot of clay. It took about 3-4 days to dry out.

Sliver


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Good jarb!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Amazing work!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I do like this one. Can I ask what you made the teeth out of? They look wicked awesome.


----------



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Plastic Ninja, 

I used fimo clay for the teeth. I seems to work better than any other product I have tried for teeth.

Sliver


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice! that will scare the tots!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work, on a great character from a great movie to go into I'm sure a great display. All in all I just have to say....GREEEAAAATTT!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is such a strange creature, never seen one before and that's gonna freak kids out. in other words, awesome prop!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - that is just awesome!!! LOVE the eyeballs!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW that's great..! Do you have more pics when you were making it?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW....that is GREAT!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic looking prop.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

It's PERFECT! Love it!!!:biggrinkin:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes....!!!


----------

